

Learn Rails for Free - DevFactor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cnzYKfySRk

======
DevFactor
Hey,

After spending some time with (paid) projects like TreeHouse, RailsApps,
BaseRails - I opted to start producing similar content but at a different cost
(free!).

I'm hoping my series can help some of you become more familiar with Rails -
and feel free to sub to me if you like it :)

